# Tanks, stands, and filters oh my



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a few things for sale. I am selling two 75 gallon setups.

The stands are built by me and are very sturdy. They are painted white with Killz and can be used that way or painted anyway you would like. The trim around the top of the stand comes up over the bottom trim of the tank. Each stand is the same. I was just too lazy to take pics of the other one. They can hold either a 75 or a 90-gallon tank. You WILL NOT find any premade stand this sturdy or nice.

The tanks are 75 gallons. One is an AGA and the other is Perfecto. Both are in great shape except for the usual signs of use. There are some marks and scratches on the trim of the oak tank, but I think the black-framed one is really clean. The glass has normal use on it. No scratches that I can see. Each tank does have a blue painted background that I can scrape off with a razor if you would like.

Each tank comes with glass tops to fit. Glass tops are in really good shape. No cracks or scratches. Hinges are in good shape. I have the plastic for the back of the tops but it has been cut to fit AC 110's and Emp 400's so it is really of no use. But I do have them.

Will also include an Aqua Clear 110 for each 75-gallon. These are about 6 months old and in great shape. Just need to clean them up a bit as with any used filter. Will include media if you want.

Also included is a shop light with bulbs. It is a typical 4ft shop light that has an electronic ballast. Will run 2 T8 or T12 bulbs. I am currently running 2 6700k 32 watt bulbs. But of course you could get your own bulbs.

Also included are Rena heaters. They have served me well for the last 6 or 7 months. I think they are 250 watts, which would be great for a 75.

I am asking $225 for these setups. The only thing you really need would be substrate, fish, and water.

I am also selling 3 Emperor 400 HOB filters. These are all in great shape and only a few months old. I have some new filter cartridges for them as well. Not sure how many though. I would like to get $30 each for these. These are awesome filters. They have kept my tanks spotless for a while now.

I also have a stand built for a 4ft 120-gallon tank. It matches the 75-gallon stands exactly. This one also has a canopy that has an electronic ballast wired for 4 T8 or T12 bulbs. Canopy matches the stand and comes down over the top trim of the tank. This is just for the stand and canopy. There is NOT a tank included. Just so we're clear. I would like to get $200 dollars for both items.

I can be reached via pm or email. [email protected] I can send you my phone number if you would like to talk in person. I work Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri this week. I am off on Wednesday and Saturday. If you would like to come and look at the tank or stands we can arrange something. The tanks are currently up and running with fish in them. I would need a couple of days to get the fish out and tanks cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Very impressive craftsmanship! I'm easily impressed, because I'm not that handy! Why are you downsizing?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually upsizing a bit. Making room for other bigger and better things.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> Very impressive craftsmanship!


I must agree! Maybe you should quit your day job and think about a career in cabinet making? That is a fine looking stand and should be very sturdy. Out of curiosity how tall are the stands, are they the typical 30" in height?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes they are 30" tall


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If I could find a faster way to paint them I would. That took about as long as building the darn things.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

So are you finally setting up that 120? You know, I KNOW Someone else who is selling another 120.. having two next to each other (or one on each side of an entertainment center) would be quite nice!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmmm.....  

Are you anxious to carry it back up those steps?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

No no Jim, not this guy.. I got it down there. I'm surprised Matt doesn't just FILL IT UP, and throw some fish in it.. it isn't like there'd be a lot of maintenance... no one really understands how heavy that guy is until you start taking it through those turning steps!


----------

